# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome â€“ Our studio guest on In Good Shape is Professor ... - Deutsche Welle



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome â€" Our studio guest on In Good Shape is Professor ...*
*Deutsche Welle*
In Good Shape. *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* â€" Our studio guest on In Good Shape is Professor Hubert Mönnikes. We speak with Professor Hubert Mönnikes about why people with IBS are often mislabeled as hypochondriacs, and how to best treat the symptoms.

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

